# Star Wars Episode 9: Dreharbeiten sind für Mark Hamill schwierig



## Darkmoon76 (12. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Dreharbeiten sind für Mark Hamill schwierig* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Dreharbeiten sind für Mark Hamill schwierig*


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2018)

Dam! Fuer Episode 10 brauchen sie dann aber so ein Mission Impossible Ding "Dieses Drehbuch wird sich in 10 Sekunden selbst vernichten."


----------



## Shotay3 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich arbeite in der Branche und verstehe so manch eine Maßnahme die getroffen werden muss, um bei solch großen Projekten keine Leaks vorher zu ermöglichen. Aber seine wichtigsten Schauspieler mit solch Gängeleien zu penetrieren wirkt sich nachher eher schlecht aus... Die machen es sich selbst echt nicht leicht. Es wird ihnen selbst auch nicht helfen. Vor allem Drehbuch Leaks halte ich für untypisch, diese werden vorher mit dem eigenen Namen versehen, in meinem Fall auch. Klar könnte ich diese abtippen und dann so veröffentlichen.... Aber Nummer 1, bin ich dafür viel zu faul. Und Nummer 2, mit Abstand nicht so dämlich meinen Job so zu gefährden. Ich denke zwar, das bei lediglich technischen Mitarbeitern wie mir diese Gefahr noch bestünde... Aber glauben die denn ernsthaft Mark Hamill wäre so doof oder hätte das nötig? Meine Fresse...

Die Auflagen, das selbst Mark Hamill allerdings das Ding nur zu Hause/im Hotel lesen darf und danach in einem Safe lagern muss macht da ja noch Sinn. Gerne ist ein Mensch mal Gedanken verloren, macht sich auf den Weg zur Arbeit und lässt dann sowas mal auf dem Tisch liegen. Wenn da dann die falsche Putzfrau das Zimmer betritt und davon etwas abfotografiert wäre das Drama groß.


----------



## Frullo (13. Dezember 2018)

Das mit dem "dunkelrotes Papier" finde ich schon eine Frechheit ohnegleichen - da werden einer Ikone wie Mark Hamill Kopfschmerzen zugemutet, weil man befürchtet, er könnte es fotokopieren? Was ist mit abfotografieren, geht das auch nicht? Und wenn doch, muss er jeweils sein Handy bei der Aufsichtsperson abgeben, wenn er das Drehbuch liest?

Einfach nur noch übertrieben...


----------



## MrNooP (15. Dezember 2018)

Bei dem Tamtam erwarte ich jetzt aber auch eine Oscar-reife Story  
JJ versucht die gesunkene Titanic wieder vom Meeresboden zu holen


----------

